# He loved Rock and Roll: Alan Merrill dies from COVID19



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Add this to the list of "songs you did not know were a cover" - well, at least I didn't. Alan Merrill of the band The Arrows passed away yesterday in New York, aged 69, from COVID-19 infection. RIP. He was one of the writers of _I love Rock and Rol_l, the mega-hit for Joan Jett & the Blackhearts in 1982. Here is the original version by the Arrows from 1975.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

RIP Alan Merrill.

Yeah, another song I didn't know was a cover. Joan Jett certainly made that song her own. I wish I could remember who the composer was who said something to the effect that a song is nothing until it finds the right musician. That's been so true of a lot of great songs that were better covered by others.

A power trio no less. And the band certainly was well coiffed (if that's a word). Glad I missed having one of those do's.


----------

